# Hokkaido coast



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

A few months ago while waiting in line for takeout at my favorite sushi
bar in Tucson, I saw a picture so breathtaking, so awe-inspiring, that I 
temporarily forgot about my lust for California rolls. The picture was a 
Japanese calendar, more specifically, taken of the wonderful, rugged coastline
of the Hokkaido region of northern Japan. Later that night I did some digging
online and discovered a wide array of mind-blowing photography, and I could
only think one thing- aquascape!

Knowing that I was unable to visit anytime soon, it then became my personal
goal to recreate an aquascape that at very least hinted at this truimph of 
natural wonder, the Hokkaido!​
Here are some of my favorite shots:








Rebun Island








Furape Cliff








Rishiri Gull Hill








East Coast near Tanohata








Rishiri Island








Green Cliffs of Rebun Island

So, I knew that my traditional approach to aquascaping would fall short of 
what I really wanted. I needed materials and techniques that would give me
results. I mulled it over for awhile and decided that I needed a bigger tank,
something with depth, at least 16 inches with 48 inches long (I already have
2x48" 260w PC's) and 15-20" tall. So I planned on a custom made acrylic for
this purpose. 
I played with Photoshop and came up with this design:








The fish is supposed to be Bororas sp.
I'd never really seen a scape that looked like this, but I knew it would require
a good hardscape, alot of terracing, and a mature groundcover.

Well, months kept passing and the tank fund was next to nil. Then people
began talking about the ADA contest and I thought to myself; what am I 
waiting for! I decided to go for it with my glass 50 gallon. Not good 
depth-wise, but I would make up for it somehow.

Next, came the rock collecting. Once I discovered this unique volcanic rock 
outside of Tucson (location classified), my idea began to take shape.








I didn't just want to plop them in the gravel and hope for the best, so I 
resolved to create a terrace construction using eggcrate light covers and 
waterfall foam. This part was messy and time consuming.








I'd never attempted to terrace a slope this steep before, and if I had it my 
way it would've been even steeper. Here it sits drying on our bistro table:








As you can see the rocks are held together in precarious positions with the 
waterfall foam-a great product. The foam is non-toxic after a 24 hour cure. 
I used a dremel tool to carve away excess foam, and voila! The hardscape
looked fantastic!
Next, I got down and dirty uprooting and turning my established tank upside 
down. All plants were either relocated or bagged. Then the existing substrate
was shoved all to the left side to make room for the hardscape. I awkwardly
slid the hardscape construction into the right side of the tank and eased it 
into the existing gravel (Florabase and Ecocomplet). Extra gravel was poured
onto the top of the terrace and a final one inch layer of Florabase went over
that. What a mess. Here you can just barely see the hardscape, yuk:








The tank sat cloudy for five hours while two powerheads sucked mudwater 
through micron filters. Next the replanting, I tried to be meticulous and stick 
to the game plan. Luckily for me I had a few huge clumps of Eriocaulon and 
Utricularia sp. from the last set-up to fill things in. I also used a good amount
of Downoi, HC, and RanPap. I let the tank sit dark for one day as the dust 
settled. Then I cleared the last remaining bits of gravel from the right side to
reveal the bottom glass and siphoned it clean. I used white silica sand 
because its cheap, inert, and looks surprisingly good. It took very little 
rinsing. Here's a shot 30 min after adding the sand:








The next day the tank was nearly crystal clear. I evicted the random 
patrons, a few neons, white clouds, and a blue-eye killie to make way for a
nice swarm of Harlequin Rasboras. I decided that the Bororas wouldn't 
command enough attention. Here's a shot after adding the Rasboras:








Wow! That was alot of work. Was it worth it? You better believe it! I only
hope this does the coasts of the Hokkaido justice.
Day 3:








Now it just needs to grow in more! I am already thinking of improvements. 
The powerhead has to go. I would like to replace it with a more 
inconspicuous HOT Magnum, 
which will double as a reactor. That will also eliminate the spraybar on the 
right side. Of course it needs a lit,flat white backdrop to cover the textured 
wall. I am also considering a hardscape element in the right front corner to 
balance the composition more. Any suggestions? I hope this rehaul has been
helpful. Maybe some of you too would like an element of Hokkaido in your 
home.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

i would like to be the first to say, "amazing work"


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

NO WAY! is that ADA Aquasoil??


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

those rocks are amazing er... fantastic...the layout is very eye catching...hmmm just in time for ADA...


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Great job !!!

I'm sure in the end you'll get to what you want.
Give some news...


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice work dude, its great to achieve a scape that you actually see in nature!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

What a great job! Very impressive.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I must say you are on to something there. That is a very interesting composition- original, unique, and inspired by nature. Kepp it up and keep us posted.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

That sure beats my method: go to the LFS or NEAPS meeting, find a random plant, stick it in my tank in a random location, get labeled as having a terminal case of collectoritis, and try to piece something together that isn't hideous.

Very nice.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Great work, i see here big potencial :!:
Keep it up


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

Awesome work! That is a very nice looking 'coast line.' You have given me inspiration for my next tank (in 1-2 years  )!


----------



## BigChuckP (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow, you gotta be proud of that scape! I think a rock on the right if positioned right would really top this scape off, maybe something like the rock in the 4th picture.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Just amazing, very nicely done :supz:


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Okay, this could be a real top aquascape. Wow! Keep us posted!

Okay ... back to page 1 to see the pics again.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Interesting indeed. I think petrified wood would have looked a little better for that sheer rock cliff though. Its less "rumbly" and more straight.


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

wohow...great work. Really awesome....
do keep us updated on how it grows up..:clap2:


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the shower of compliments! I also encourage ANY criticism, so that I can perhaps take this to the ADA level.



BigChuckP said:


> I think a rock on the right if positioned right would really top this scape off, maybe something like the rock in the 4th picture.


I agree. I will try this as soon as I find the "perfect" rock for it. As for the cliff face, I actually preferred the "rumbly" rocks with more character. They fit into the Hokkaido theme.

This week I will be removing the ghastly powerhead and adding a good amount of HC. This should some depth behind the Erios.

I will post another pic once those changes take place.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

This aquascape has a lot of potential, really unique. Great job!


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Excellent. I really like this aquascape due to it's uniqueness. Something I would definitely aspire to create in my tank. Great work.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

just to echo what everyone else is saying unique, and inspiring, keep us updated, Good work


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

If you squint really hard it actually looks like one of the photos you posted. Why not change the "water" part to something dark and just keep the outline of the shore white to make it look like waves crashing against the rock?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

This a really impressive aquascape; very unique! The rock work and terracing is ingenious! I really like it! 

Just a suggestion, the back left corner could use a bunch of Cyperus helferi; IMHO that would really bring the background alive because that's the only thing this aquascape lacks. But that of course would ruin your whole nature-aquarium idea you had in the first place. And maybe just slope the sand in the right corner a little more to give it a more simiplistic triangle scape; too make it a smooth transition for the 'cliff' to the 'water'. Other than that is a real winner!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

It's a beautiful effect. But as a purist, I tend to avoid using foam and mesh. Would it be possible to create this coastal morphology without the artificial structural components? Did Ricky Cain use artificial components in that "mountain" he created a few years back?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

pineapple said:


> It's a beautiful effect. But as a purist, I tend to avoid using foam and mesh. Would it be possible to create this coastal morphology without the artificial structural components? Did Ricky Cain use artificial components in that "mountain" he created a few years back?


If he hadn't used foam, etc., for the mountain scape, then I would question how long the scape would hold up to gravity. If someone wanted to have a certain scape for a long period of time, then why not use "retaining walls?"

As someone who doesn't like to rescape more than twice a year, I would appreciate anything--including plant choices--that allows me to keep a nice presentation (and focus on healthy plants) for as long as possible.


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree that the right side looks a tad empty. Perhaps that empty lengthness can be solved by using fish of broad profile like Lemon tetras? I agree with Raul-7's suggestion for Cyperus helferi (or Vallisneria nana) at the left back!


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

*Island*

Beautiful set. I really liked seeing the evolution of this tank. How about making some kind of island off of that coast for the people who think it looks bare on the right side? How would you do that though? Hmm...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Gonzo,

To sound like a broken record - it looks great. I have to hand it to folks like you who are willing to completely tear down an established, no problems type tank and re-do it to something completely new and different - this is something I don't think I could ever do.

Hope you keep posting pics as it progresses. My only criticism atm, is that I would like to see the coastline extend a little further to the right. As it stands, more than half of the 'front' is white sand. I would move the whole 'rock cliff wall' over to the right about 2 inches.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I agree with Bert H's suggestion. Moving the cliff over a couple inches woul still give that open beach feel on the right hand side without making it seem empty and barren.
Instead of using a white background, perhaps a somewhat light shade of blue/gray posterboard would look better? The background should contrast the beach IMO, and a white background would not allow this. Besides, all your pictures show blue or stormy skies. 

EDIT: Oh yeah. good job:mrgreen:


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

I think shifting the entire thing over to the right is easier said than done, but it would balance it out a little better. Then again, he did say he is trying to find the perfect 'island' or whatnot to put on the right.


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

It's awesome!
Very impressive.
I like the rocks you've choosen, and the contrast btw the sand/hardscape you've created.
I think an 'off shore' rock or two would look excellent


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Gorgeous !


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

*Day 13*










Here's a "stormy weather" pic for acbaldwin.

The clouds are not Photoshop'd! Just pillow batting stuffed between the glass and backdrop-pretty cool huh? I still haven't decided if I really want a literal interpretation of a "sky".

I have yet to find my off coast island rock. Planning a trip to the collection site next week.

Also added some HC in the back. It had a rough week, but is finally starting to grow and pearl. Once this fills in, I think there will be a better illusion of depth.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

You get an "A" for creativity. Awesome tank!!!


----------



## rashev (Apr 21, 2005)

Gonzofish said:


> Here's a "stormy weather" pic for acbaldwin.
> 
> The clouds are not Photoshop'd! Just pillow batting stuffed between the glass and backdrop-pretty cool huh? I still haven't decided if I really want a literal interpretation of a "sky".
> 
> ...


Amazingly!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Love it, Gonzo!


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

where's the scuba diver? pulling your leg , 

looking great... i'd say go for some fish that will give you the illusion of clouds or birds. i thot you dumped some chemicals in like dettol for one moment...phew...


----------



## quarzonero (Feb 6, 2006)

Very nice. Best compliments!!


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

That is really cool. The clouds are so realistic. I keep scrolling back up to look at it. It really holds my interrest and it is refreshing to see something so unique.


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

i think it is a lovely tank because it is simplistic. well, whether or nor it is creative is another thing. but i feel that it is definitely innovative to use the pillow as a bag ground. it beats photoshopping yeah


----------



## platymom (Mar 3, 2006)

This reminds me of the HGTV program "Sensible Chic" where they take a design picture from a magazine and reproduce the look in someone's home. It's a GREAT way to design. I think this tank looks wonderful -- you've been digg'ed and delicious'd


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

Gonzofish said:


> I still haven't decided if I really want a literal interpretation of a "sky".


It looks really cool, and part of me would say keep it. But the other part of me thinks it would be weird to be looking at that and see a fish _fly_ by


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

BrianK said:


> It looks really cool, and part of me would say keep it. But the other part of me thinks it would be weird to be looking at that and see a fish _fly_ by


The fish represent seabirds to me. I say keep it. Adds a whole new layer of realism.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, this is one of the most innovative aquascapes I've seen in a long time. I love it. I wouldn't change a thing about the coastline you've created; it is close to perfect. And the clouds in the background are pure genius; they look completely natural to me.

I'm with blazerfrs, a small rocky atoll jutting up offshore might look good - possibly topped with some slightly overhanging HC. But that's hard to say until you try it. I anxiously await the next pics. Simply amazing work.


----------



## LiLGuppyGal181 (Feb 14, 2006)

Im in awe! as a beginner Im just trying to get plants and learn to work with them/ keep them alive and healthy! its amazing to see what a person can do with a little inspiration!


----------



## AFK (Mar 8, 2006)

A+


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

*Day ???*










It's been a while since I've posted an update. This tank crashed right before I planned to photograph for the ADA in April. I changed filters and my ammonia spiked, leaving me with tons of hair algae. The Utricularia and Erio "Mato Grosso" vanished. Now the tank is over-run with E. triandra and Ranunculus.









An Eriocaulon sp. "Goais" that I've been growing.









Downoi growing in the crack of a rock.

At this point I'd like to replace the fast growing E. triandra with HC and phase out the Ranunculus. Pruning has become a hassle!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

That's a shame. I wonder if you put your diffuser a little lower if you might get better CO2 dissipation?


----------

